

The Internal Yahoo No-Work-From-Home Memo - dsr12
http://allthingsd.com/20130222/physically-together-heres-the-internal-yahoo-no-work-from-home-memo-which-extends-beyond-remote-workers/

======
webwanderings
It must have taken a lot of $$$ and planning to get the employees back into
the office. Companies usually profit by making their employees work from home.

------
tekromancr
Is that even legal? If you negotiate as a condition for your employment the
ability to work from home... I don't know. I am of two minds on this.

~~~
hamburglar
There is no chance any regular Yahoo employees have that negotiated as a
condition of their employment.

~~~
gte910h
Sure there is...they just get bought out.

~~~
tekromancr
That's exactly what I was talking about. If I got aquihired while in a work
environment that I was successfull in, you had better believe that I would be
bargaining about that.

------
pasbesoin
Well, Mayer finally gets her wet dream: No one to mitigate her absolutism.

I've no involvement in Yahoo, but personally, this raises my gorge -- a
reaction to my own past experiences with Management dictates and ultimatum
from on-high. Very often a blind cudgel of personal prejudice, often mixed
with Management best-practice du jour.

Mayer may be smarter than the last, but apparently not than the rest.

